# What will the last few hours or days be like before TSHTF?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

What will the last few hours or days be like just before our world changes forever?
Will the stock market tailspin in a few hours or will it take days?
And what about commutation? Like cell phones? Will they work right up to the last few hours or even keep working? And the grid? 
What will be the sines that we only have hours or days left? 
Or will we all get blindsided? 
What else can we all watch for? And how will people respond?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

IMO it will happen so slowly that most people will not see it coming. And then it will happen so suddenly that for most people it will be too late. Prices will rise on consumer goods, interest rates will rise on debt, the dollar will continue to devalue (sound familiar?). When the sudden part comes, phones and electrical service will stop, full-stop, period, and suddenly. There will be some event which will be the trigger. It will be a major event most likely natural, but with things the way they are headed in the orient, that is also a strong possibility. Most people will not respond well.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> IMO it will happen so slowly that most people will not see it coming. And then it will happen so suddenly that for most people it will be too late....


Yeah, the Government will put on a phoney "everythings OK" smiley face right to the end to stop us rushing to the bank to draw out money, and when we get there we'll find the doors locked in our faces like the poor slobs in these pics.
By declaring a 'national emergency' govts will be able to close banks without notice, or the banks themselves might decide to shut up shop on their own initiative when the fancy takes them.
Personally I spread my cash equally between the bank, my wallet and a kitchen drawer at home rather than put it all into the bank.

US Depression closed banks-









This Brit bank went bust a couple of years ago-









This one got shut down-


----------



## Panhandle461 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good thread...


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I am of the mind -- like most of us -- that we are already in the spiral to the end. Several things in place to precipitate further calamity:

We only think about a problem when the media tells us there is a problem, but ironically, the media is a big part of the problem and in their effort to continue propping up the tyrannical regime all we can rightly expect is propaganda. 

Life goes on, and by that I mean that we grow accustomed to a decent into the morass in such a way that if we could transplant someone into out era from the 1970s, they would likely go insane in short order. What is now considered normal is anything but...

We have now largely forgotten how to live without technology. For instance, even most prepper rely heavily on electronics and the web, and worse, on being able to BUY preps instead of grow, harvest, or produce preps. 

Many prepper think that they can isolate or shoot their way into survival. War is probably not the answer and it hasn't worked out that well where it has become a way of life. 

Most prepper are not thinking about what will really have to take place in order to survive beyond the first month or so of some scenario. Even the novels are all in for just bugging out and/or getting home where the hero then does fine. Of course, the only real test for this is to actually live ones preps every day. Then, life just goes on.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

pastornator said:


> ...We have now largely forgotten how to live without technology. For instance, even most prepper rely heavily on electronics and the web, and worse, on being able to BUY preps instead of grow, harvest, or produce preps...


Ha ha yes, people from the past would think we've gone cuckoo..
They lived simply like this (below) for thousands of years on their homesteads, growing their own food, getting water from a nearby river, brewing their own booze, hunting bunnies, making candles and doing other basic crafts.
In a post-Apoc world that's how it'd be again so it won't be so bad, who the heck needs boring electricity, piped water, phones, TV, cars etc anyway?
(The coils of barbed wire around the house will stop cheeky zombs and mutants coming up and peering through the windows)-









"Farming" to most of us nowadays means going down to harvest the supermarket shelves, but if things get bad, this is all we're likely to see-


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> What will the last few hours or days be like just before our world changes forever?
> Will the stock market tailspin in a few hours or will it take days?
> And what about commutation? Like cell phones? Will they work right up to the last few hours or even keep working? And the grid?
> What will be the sines that we only have hours or days left?
> ...


Honestly, there are no simple answers to your questions. The various ways SHTF can occur means there are just as many things to be on the lookout for.

A stock market crash will occur in one day. That is how it is today with flash crashes.

A hurricane coming gives you warning. An earthquake gives you none (except for aftershocks).

War happens gradually as troops are massed and equipment built up; conversely, nuclear war can happen in a nanosecond.

Personally, from my own experience, whatever the calamity is, when it happens, it will likely happen pretty fast, so you need to be ready.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Please, OP, don't take this the wrong way. I asked a similar question on another forum that was about preparing and was blasted by the "preppers." Their blast was because "if you are prepared this doesn't matter." Man they were brutal about it. I didn't find it that way at all. I don't think anyone can be 100% prepared unless they are already bugged out and 100% self sustaining. Then "maybe." 

Wondering how it might all collapse is something I write about often. I do so for my nephews, neices, a church group we put together for prepping and a few friends. I personally think al queda will probably be the catalyst. They have wasted their first shot on 9/11, they continue to waste resources with stupid events like Boston and beheading the soldier in England. Eventually they will get a wise leader who realizes how vulnerable capitalism is and that without it - S.W.H.T.F (will). I just think they realize they will survive "SHTF" far better than the 47% living off our government. Our markets will be destroyed creating a SHTF for the other 53% too. I don't think they can cause that over night, but probably within 2 weeks. During that time there will be long lines, then crashes, and finally violence at retail outlets. Late in it our police will give up, hunker down and protect their own. Don't expect fire trucks to arrive either. Governments won't have the resources to pay them and showing up would be too dangerous. The grid / water / sewer will be the last to "go down."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What S hits the F, is the deciding factor. 
Economics is always the driving force, not the killing of an archduke or the bombing of a naval installation. Still, how it all plays out is yet to be seen. If we are fortunate, we will see the economic earthquake even before our markets open and before the debit/credit cards are turned off. Then again, the proxy and currency wars could go extremely hot in a millisecond and we learn about the flung S as the atom is split.

Pray for guidance. Dad will be able to steer us better than cable news.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I personally think al queda will probably be the catalyst...Eventually they will get a wise leader who realizes how vulnerable capitalism is and that without it - S.W.H.T.F (will)"...


Yeah my guess is that the "wise" muslim leaders are patiently biding their time until they get suitcase-nukes, then it'll REALLY REALLY hit the fan.
Bin Laden spelt it out years ago-

_"Hostility toward America is a religious duty, and we hope to be rewarded for it by Allah.. *I am confident that Muslims will be able to end the legend of the so-called superpower that is America.*"-Bin Laden in Time Magazine

"We, with Allah's help, call on every Muslim to comply with Allah's order to kill the Americans and *plunder their money wherever and whenever they find it.."* Feb 1998 Bin Laden edict_

Responding to the question 'are you trying to acquire chemical and nuclear weapons?'-
_"Acquiring weapons for the defense of Muslims is a religious duty. If I have indeed acquired these weapons, then I thank God for enabling me to do so. And if I seek to acquire these weapons, I am carrying out a duty. It would be a sin for Muslims not to try to possess the weapons that would prevent the infidels from inflicting harm on Muslims."- Bin Laden in Time Magazine Dec 1998_


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, I feel the same as Lucky Jim


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am watching the market for a moderate up-turn followed by:
1. Israel going to war. This make happen in days or a protracted span but when they are up against the wall with three or four countries joined together then...
2. followed by the USA helping Israel. This will happen in less than a week after Israel has more than one country they are fighting.
3. The market might taper off or just go flat with no increases except in the defense contractors.
When that happens we have a short period of time before the Old USSR and China form a pact and save the world from the big bully - the USA!
It may be a pre-emptive nuke strike or a monetary attack but it will be fast once it starts.

The money brokers are not going to let the dollar fail - I believe that will be the real reason we go to war but we won't be alone. It will also be an excuse to bring in the UN. The UN will make policy in order to "help" us including their UN Gun Ban.

I don't expect any of this to happen in the next year but probably in the next five years.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Look back. What happended in the great depression, the depression before that, the depression before that, WWII, WWI, black death, Hiroshima, Nagasaki. The end of the world ain't coming.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Roy, for the 130000 people killed in the two blasts of Nagasaki and Hiroshima the world did end. It ended on a nice day, with the sun shining and folks going about their business like any other day. If a pre-emptive strike took out only the primary targets in the USA it would be nearly the end of the world for a long time. FEMA wouldn't be there to take you to their relocation centers until some of the cleanup was completed. Anyone not prepared would probably starve or die from water related problems long before help came.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I am watching the market for a moderate up-turn followed by:
> 1. Israel going to war. This make happen in days or a protracted span but when they are up against the wall with three or four countries joined together then...
> 2. followed by the USA helping Israel. This will happen in less than a week after Israel has more than one country they are fighting.
> 3. The market might taper off or just go flat with no increases except in the defense contractors.
> ...


 Next five years? I got to tell ya,,, Every Time I hear the emergency broadcast system make that noise
I get a shiver up my back.. And for an instant I ask myself "has it started?"


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well China is going to take another few years to complete their Pacific fleet and the USSR is still building underground manufacturing plants so it won't be real soon. It's a little like waiting for a volcano to erupt. It is rumbling occassionally and there is some steam but nothing is moving very fast yet. When the quakes get more numerous and harder and the ground starts to swell then it might be time to go.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I look around every day and wonder if the S*** hitting the fan has started.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Frogs, the water is just warming up.... It won't get to a boil fast but it will get there.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Saddam was a teenage militant with no formal education, and was caught in a future grave hiding. Quadaffi was the same only he was caught trying to drive some of his riches to safety. Assad is western educated, no slouch for common sense or reality. If he felt the rebels were about to win and could pin some support on the US I think he lashes out at America. He really has two choices and both would work, and the first is mentioned here and that is to draw Israel into war. Iran will jump on board real fast, but SHTF when Egypt does. His other choice is to attack us but not in the traditional sense. He wouldn't want the blame. He'd just want the impact like on our markets and economy. He can see how China is fairing at this right now. They deny deny and deny they do anything wrong. Syria can simply claim any event they caused were done by rogue agents / terrorist angry about our support of the rebels and deny any responsibility. 

The conversion, by o'failure, of using criminal justice / courts for the blame of terrorism instead of simple militarily justice will be a huge undoing for America. It will empower enemy states to needle us into weakness with no blame what so ever.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Strange thing the other day, ( I don't know if this fits into this thread or not)
I was at Sams the other day with my wife, she had went her own way as we most of the time split up when shopping. Anyway, I was walking down the isles looking at all the stuff stacked to the ceiling and all the people so peacefully shopping. Then I envisioned hoards of people running stripping the store of anything and everything, fighting with each other, for what one had and another wanted. 
There are so many SHTF scenario's that might happen, nobody knows what the few days before the shoe falls might be like. But if things fell right, I could see a mad rush of people trying to "get theirs" from every store and everywhere they can think of.
I know everyone could use more supplies, but getting involved in such a scene would probably not be wise, and probably fatal for a great many people.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Roy, for the 130000 people killed in the two blasts of Nagasaki and Hiroshima the world did end. It ended on a nice day, with the sun shining and folks going about their business like any other day. If a pre-emptive strike took out only the primary targets in the USA it would be nearly the end of the world for a long time. FEMA wouldn't be there to take you to their relocation centers until some of the cleanup was completed. Anyone not prepared would probably starve or die from water related problems long before help came.


Something on the order of 1/3rd of the populations of Hiroshima and Nagasaki eventually died from the blasts. For the other 2/3rds the world did not end.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

When a young man I knew when it happened I'd rise to the occasion. As an old man I'm prepared for the occasion. We all have to ask will the occasion throw us a curve?


----------



## smileysurvival (May 31, 2013)

It depends on the situation, solar flare no cell phones or power instantly, nuclear war we may not even no anything but be dead the next second, meteor we may have a hour or so maybe less and then boom it's all over. Now if there is a civil war, or just prices start to get to high it would be a little slower and you can possibly survive if your prepared, cell phones, power would take a while to turn off but as soon as worker realize they need to be at home protecting their family and trying to feed them it would stop working.

smileysurvival.com videos,tips,tricks,store and more...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's my list of things that could zap us (in no particular order)-

1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years and causing crop-killing temperature drops.
3- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
4- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country, or perhaps a virus naturally evolves that has no cure.
5- *EC Event (Economic Collapse)* triggering total breakdown of law and order resulting in looting gangs etc. 
6- *EM pulse (from a solar flare or nuclear bomb)* blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get it fixed and relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
7- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities across countries or continents.
8- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
9- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
10- *Haywire weather *(nonstop storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, blizzards, floods etc) caused by global warming, pollution, ozone depletion etc
11- *City Lockdown * by the Authorities where citizens are ordered to stay indoors for whatever reason such as a terrorist manhunt or whatever which could last days/weeks


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucky Jim covers almost everything on my list. The only thing I'd add is suit case bombs in the major cities. The plague could be natural, spreading on our jet set population.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Here's my list of things that could zap us (in no particular order)-
> 
> 1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
> 2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years and causing crop-killing temperature drops.
> ...


The Chernobyl melt-down is about as big as a nuclear reactor accident gets. The fall-out was spread as far West as Sweden and just as far East. 
A massive meteor strike is a no-win situation but it would have to be a very big meteor and we would have a lot of time to watch it coming.
A nuclear war would do little outside of the 100 mile diameter from ground zeros. It would take more warheads than exist to wipe out just the USA. There are very few and small effects beyond the blast of modern third generation thermo-nuclear warheads.
A plague - like Ebola or one of the other hemorrhagic fever diseases would be devastating if it took just a bit longer to gestate. I agree this is one that would be hard to cope with.
Economic collapse is something that could happen if the right conditions existed and nothing was done to prevent it. Gold and silver hoarding is the only way to come out the other side with much of anything.
EM pulse from natural causes worries me less than one from a very high altitude nuclear detonation. It is farely easy to stop damage from a solar mass ejection or solar flare because we have enough notice to shut down the grid. Without the grid operating the damage would be practically non-existant. A high altitude detonation of a nuclear device - especially a primitive one (first generation) would be devastating for several reasons. It not only carries the E-3 pulse that the solar events carry but it also carries the higher energy E-2 and E-1. The E-1 is the most dificult to protect against and anything with diodes or transistors (any electronic devices) would be fried instantly. Then the E-2 and E-3 would take down the grid, transformers, generating stations and finally the lines themselves. One other reason is that there would be no notice. One second everything is normal and the next second absolutely no power at all, anywhere within the affected area. (In the USA from West to East coast from southern Canada to the middle of Mexico. Not enough spare parts to make new generators no spare parts for electronics and not enough cable to replace the lines. We would be without power for twenty or more years. How does your prep stand up to that?
Mega-quake? Like if the entire Pacific plate suddenly sunk 10 feet? While the quake itself would be terrible the water displacement would be unimmaginable. The entire western USA from the Missouri River west would be under water. The Asian and eastern European continent would be as severely hit. Even at that it would only affect about half the globe - maybe 2/3 of the population with half that many dead or dying.
See above for mega tsunami........ BAD!
Runaway volcano or one or two of the mega volcanoes would be enough to almost completely wipe mankind off the face of the earth.
Weather has absolute causes and effects. It takes energy to cause storms and such and once the flow of heat to the atlantic shuts down (global warming) then the weather just gets cold. (ice age cold) but as long as we have fuel we will survive in large numbers.
City lockdown would be a joke. If people resisted it wouldn't last more than an hour. We out-number the police and military 10 to 1. We are also better prepared.

So, Massive meteors, uncontrolled plague, EMP from a high altitude nuke, mega-quake or tsunami, and super volcano, are the ones that we can't worry about as preppers other than being as self sufficient as we can.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The volcano projection occurred in the 1800s. It's not that we'd freeze but starve. Very little plant growth.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

With everyone so concerned about the shit hitting the fan, we should lobby the lawmakers and ban fans! But fans don't kill people, it's the shit hitting it that kills. OMG, they are gonna ban shit! Quick, everyone buy as much shit as you can before it's too late.

The signs, which will be so obvious in retrospect, will largely be ignored. It will be a surprise to everyone.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

nCoV is spreading in Saudi, Qatar, Bahrain, Jordan, UAE. Who knows what is going on in Yemen, Oman and Egypt. There was a rumor that in Bahrain, a Pakistani working there, who had gone to Saudi, got sick and they confined him to a hospital, and he 'escaped'. People regard quarantine as imprisonment, so they are not exactly flocking to hospitals for care. Not to mention, who pays for their care?

It's the almost perfect weapon. Infest a few people and put them on a plane. Granted, it isn't a 'catchy' as the perfect germ, but, it appears to kill 60% of those who get it.

It seems no one takes this seriously, maybe when it shows up in Dearborn MI or Las Vegas, or Branson MO. 

As far as other scenarios, we are very much on a dystopian path. I thought maybe this would not happen until my grandchildren were my age, but alas, it is here now and like Paul said, we are frogs being slowly boiled to death, and we have no concept. The marketing machine grinds on convincing us that somehow all this technology is making our lives better, and we buy it, turning over our privacy (myself included). I scarcely remember life before the internet. I do remember going to the library more. :/ Now the library is sitting here on my lap. I remember picking up a telephone fixed to the wall, and calling people to chat. Now I text. Now, I go on Facebook and post the minor details of my day, while they gather all kinds of data on me, who my family is, who my social contacts are, which social causes I support. My phone gives out my location. I can even seen what music friends are listening to. Has this improved the quality of my life? Not really. I used to anonymously look at the want ads when I wanted to buy something, now I look online, and every one in the world knows I am looking for underwear made in the USA. I am pursued relentlessly by ads picturing nice sturdy cotton briefs. My DIL works for a marketing firm and she informed me she can see every webpage I go to, from her software program at work. If this isn't dystopian, what is? 

Really, to prep the right way, one would have to be in an defensible, isolated location, with regenerative capacity for food, fuel, water. You would need a lot of ammo, and you would not be online, or have a cell phone. You would need a community. It's extremely hard work to produce food without modern conveniences. When the gas runs out for the tillers or tractors, and you don't have a horse or ox, you are it.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Hajj is coming up in October. Muslims from around the world will converge in Mecca.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

IngaLisa said:


> ..to prep the right way, one would have to be in an defensible, isolated location, with regenerative capacity for food, fuel, water..


Yes that's the ideal but I'm in the middle of a city (sniffle), as are most other poor slobs, so all we can do is put together a modest *'Basic Five Stockpile' *like the one below to tide us over for a few weeks and hole up indoors in a 'no power/no water/empty supermarket shelves' scenario til the emergency is hopefully over.
Needless to say people can add more items to their own stockpile, that's where the fun of prepping comes in; for example I've got my eye on a small solar still for getting fresh water from seawater, I've got the Atlantic on my doorstep and it'd be a pity not to be able to drink it.
I'm also going to get a clockwork radio and clockwork torch as backups, and might get a miniature TV.
(The radio and TV wouldn't be for entertainment, they'd just be for monitoring the news to keep tabs on what the hell's going on out there)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

In the hours and days leading up to a disaster/SHTF/apocalypse etc. Thing won't be much if any different. The birds will be singing the sun shining. People going about their business. 

That is...If one is not at the epicenter of whatever happens...the day after may be identical to the day before. Unless what happens, happens within the immediate area, a person is probably not going to physically know the difference. These things take time to develop. 

It may be that one thinks they are seeing the days or hours leading up to a SHTF situation, when if fact what they are experiencing is the days or hours after it has already occured.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

IngaLisa, spot on.
Folks can't seem to wait to get on whatever social media site it is they use and tell about their meals, bathroom visits and all else they do.
Meanwhile all that info is being gathered by "them'.
We no longer have privacy, and do not seem to care.
You would have to not have a bank account, e mail, post office box or any such thing, but how do you live like that?
Remote Alaska in the bush , maybe.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

If its a 'slow slide' from one of many different scenarios, you won't really know. Just like hyperinflation, you won't be able to time it to hours, days or even weeks. It just starts when some unknowable tipping point is reached and within hours or days of it starting your money is already gone and worthless, while inflation still rages on and everything goes to crap.

The only way to be ready, is to be ready in advance.

If it's a single traumatic event like asteroid/mega earthquake/etc you will see mass panic if people know its coming, or it will be just another normal day if you don't know its coming.

FWIW; a good read, not a 'prepper' book, but very informative about how TSHTF scenarios could possibly play out: The Tipping Point: How Little Things Can Make a Big Difference: Malcolm Gladwell: 9780316346627: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I would think, if nCoV has the ability to transmit easily enough, a spike should occur between July and December. If it is going to do anything, I would expect it to do it then. If it doesn't, then it may burn out. It sometimes takes years of this smoldering before something goes 'viral'. All you can do is wait and see. I think it is more transmissible than originally thought, but less than it needs to be to cause a fast and furious outbreak. That doesn't mean it can't cause major issues worldwide. It bears watching.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Who can see the future? Surely not me. I not so sure it will be the stock market first. I am more convinced it will be an up rising on the streets as the government hand outs don't keep getting bigger and bigger, when cuts backs are forced to be made.
We may not see it coming but once it hits we will wonder why we missed the signs.
I am getting ready for whatever cause is the spark so it will not really made. We will sit it out.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Luckie Jim
I Just can't get over you calling a flashlight a torch. Here in the US a torch just brings up a completely different image.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

You know, it has struck me, that if we had a germ, that spread like the common cold, with no cure, no vaccine, and that 75% of us were likely to get it, and a 50% mortality rate for those who do get it, would they even bother to tell us it's coming?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Back on track a bit

My look out here it comes indicators are

1. Store shelves not restocked at the start of a day.

2. Gas stations sold out of gas for no apparent reason.

3. Atm's out of cash, random banks closed around town, bank holiday or a bail in.

4. Riots, looting and marshal law.

5. Radio stations and the Internet go offline, cell phones quit working, land lines quit working.

6. Hearing automatic weapons fire, artillery fire, fighter jets overhead, tanks in the streets, attack helicopters.

7. President issues an executive order to turn in all guns

8. The MSM doesn't report any of the above.

9. Stock market hauls trading because of losses, someone said it will crash in a single day but the, but the market will haunt trading for the say after losing a certain amount of points, I think that is 1500., not totally sure.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There have always been subtle warnings for every major catastrophe on record. Some were physical warnings, . . . some were threats, . . . some were dated prophesies. The warnings came to pass. 
Our mission, if we decide to accept it: Observe and decode to the best of your ability, those things occurring around you that may influence your future, . . . long/short term. Once decoded, . . . act appropriately. Very few animals were killed in the south Pacific tsunami, . . . they understood and ran, . . . man sat and drank his last iced tea as the waves rolled in. The radar people at Pearl Harbor mistook the Japanese for American B17's coming from California.

An EMP strike over London will seriously affect Lucky Jim, . . . but not me, . . . conversely a mid June blizzard in Ohio will have devastating effects on me, . . . but those in Georgia will only ask "Whats the fuss all about????"

The 5 star key is to keep abreast as much as is possible on what CAN or IS having an effect on YOU. Pearl Harbor was only a news story for much of Europe, . . . but if you were a sailor on the USS Arizona, . . . it was up close and personal as it gets.

For many as TEOTWAWKI will be subtle, . . . for others with a bang. It all depends on that old real estate maxim: what determines the price of a piece of real estate, . . . location, location, location. That is the same answer for this question, . . . location.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Luckie Jim
> I Just can't get over you calling a flashlight a torch. Here in the US a torch just brings up a completely different image.


If it was good enough for Shakespeare it's good enough for moi!..
_"O, she doth teach the torches to burn bright!"- Romeo & Juliet, Act 1 Scene 1_

And before I forget I'd like to thank America for making English the first language to be spoken on another world; who can forget Armstrong's historic words-
_"That's a small step for a man but a giant leap for the English language".._


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> An EMP strike over London will seriously affect Lucky Jim, . . . but not me..


Dream on muchacho, sure the grid will be blown out but I've got a torch and an EMP-proof radio..









Hey noobs, check out my EMP proof radio in a kitchen cupboard, wrapped in a plastic bag and tinfoil (the bag keeps the foil from touching the radio)-


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

You reckon the radio stations will be EMP proof?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

roy said:


> You reckon the radio stations will be EMP proof?


It's a simple for thing them to have EMP-proofed their vital core electronics by housing them in a metal box, or even better making the whole room a box by lining the walls, ceiling and floor with metal. You can bet the military have done that with all their command centres and bunkers, that's why an EMP-bomb wouldn't really be a worthwhile weapon.
The most probable source of EMP would be a big solar flare, it'd possibly blow out our toasters and the grid etc, but it could all be fixed in time, meanwhile we'd hunker down at home with our stock of food, water, torch, radio, Marvel comic books and wait for everything to be fixed.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I think I would have a portable radio that was SW capable. It is unlikely that any grid crash will extend beyond continents. I have a tiny, little Sony that will pick up BBC London.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

OK fellow frogs, It seems the pot is starting to simmer.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I thought it was simmering about two years ago. I waited long enough to sell my house and liquidate some stocks to move out of a big city and get here. So I am "bugged in" at a good location with a low population density and a support grid that I need to connect with in the coming year. I am building a couple of "garages" for storage and my shop and when that is done I will be as ready as ever.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, the rural place I moved to 30 years ago no longer is. All the latest "conveniences" have moved in, aka Walmart, Lowes, etc.
I guess it's time to move on.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Unfortunately, the rural place I moved to 30 years ago no longer is. All the latest "conveniences" have moved in, aka Walmart, Lowes, etc.
> I guess it's time to move on.


Same here...I bought rural in 1990 and the housing boom came along. It died in 2008 and the growth stopped short of where I'm at. Adds meaning to close but not too close. If construction picks up I'll move...again...I initially move here to get out of town.

It's seems town has nearly caught up and is on the verge of recreating for me what I wanted to move away from. For first timers my sage advice, when you think you are far enough away...double the distance...and look again...lol


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

We are circling the drain--- how much water is in the tub?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Tango2X said:


> We are circling the drain--- how much water is in the tub?


It sure does feel like it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well the drain has been circling for almost 8 years, you tell me when it will stop.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

For her it was a day like all others, she woke up, slipped on her slippers, heard a sound and looked up on the last second of her life. I want it to be that quick if and when it happens.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

Panhandle461 said:


> Good thread...


I think it'll be something like "What's that in the sky?"

"It's a bird, no, it's a plane.. NO, IT'S A GIANT ASTEROID COMING FOR US!!!"
"Where's my cell phone, I need to tweet this!!"
"BOOOOMMMM"


----------

